# CarPlay update?



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

Does anyone with contacts within Audi know if they plan to update the TT's MMI to include CarPlay like they've done with the new A4?


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Without surfing, whats carplay ?


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

It's proper integration with the iPhone. I really, really hope this comes to the TT.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't think that existing systems will be upgradable, but maybe at some point a mid-life face lift will include it.

I would also love to see this happen.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Mr R said:


> Don't think that existing systems will be upgradable, but maybe at some point a mid-life face lift will include it.
> 
> I would also love to see this happen.


Out of curiosity, why wouldn't the existing systems be upgradable? Surely it is a software requirement as the car has the necessary hardware for connection?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

johnny_hungus said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think that existing systems will be upgradable, but maybe at some point a mid-life face lift will include it.
> ...


Good question! So the A4 and Q7 have the secondary centre screen which is used entirely for the carphone interface (Apple CarPlay). On the TT they would have to use the virtual cockpit screen, which would probably mean fairly large redevelopment of the VC code to make it work there.


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I too hope this and android auto happens. However, integration wouldn't be particularly easy as normally both require a touchscreen display. They could 'second screen' your mobile device on the the VC as the VC has a centre portion about the size of a smartphone screen (when you have large dials set). This isn't carplay or android auto compatibility however and controls would probably have to be made using the mmi touch control wheel, and that would be a pretty huge task. I wouldn't hold your breath though, as I'm sure you've read on here and elsewhere before, Audi are in the game of selling new vehicles. They don't offer many retrofits for the TT as it is so something this complex and costly for current vehicles is unlikely. Which is unfortunate for us.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Mr R said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


I think it could be done with an extra tab or icon on the VC, if it isn't done then it would be an Audi laziness thing, in my opinion as an app developer


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm guessing on the A4 and Q7 the MMI dial and touch pad control the centre screen and the steering wheel buttons control the VC display. This might be an added complication for the TT, but agree it should be possible with a bit of effort.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Curious to see if the new A3 facelift is getting it with the Virtual Cockpit (and 2nd screen). There is no mention of it anywhere as far as I can see... So if the A3 is not getting it with the facelift and Virtual Cockpit, there is no chance for the TT to get it either...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, new A3 is getting smartphone interface and VC is optional... tempted to go back to an A3, maybe an S3 this time...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There was no chance in the first place..at all!!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, if A3 facelift has it, I bet we'll get it on the TT with the facelift too (or even before, maybe new model year)


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I doubt it, isn't CarPlay touch screen?

I can't see them putting CarPlay onto to the VC

Adding a second screen for CarPlay is gonna be hundreds


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I'd be happy if they'd just mirror the phone screen on a tab :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

CarPlay needs a touch screen to be what it is so...make your counts!


----------



## SpaceMunkey (Mar 27, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> CarPlay needs a touch screen


+1.

For once this isn't audi being lazy or wanting more money etc.

Car play needs a touch screen, the vc is not one for obvious safety reasons.

As and when audi do a mid life refresh of the TT you might find a second screen gets shoe horned in somewhere to support Apple play or Android auto.

Based on it being available in other audi models currently I would guess the current configuration of stuff behind the central dash area will not allow a second screening without a substantial rework.


----------



## berk192 (Oct 22, 2015)

Carplay does not need touchscreen. I tried Carplay on an A4 at my local dealer and the does not have touchscreen. You can use the system by the control knob located at the center console.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Even if you can use CarPlay without a touch screen, tell me what is the great part of this integration..the second screen is there to make easier the use of your iPhone..so using only the central knob will make CarPlay like the normal car menu!


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Even if you can use CarPlay without a touch screen, tell me what is the great part of this integration..the second screen is there to make easier the use of your iPhone..so using only the central knob will make CarPlay like the normal car menu!


I'm guessing people, like myself, would like android auto and carplay available for the TT so we could use apps like Waze for navigation and maybe media players for music and video. Other than that I'm not bothered about anything else personally.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

don't you have the original navigation system?
the Mmi media part is well structured for a car..don't you like it?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't have nav. The £1800 price tag was too much to justify. And I'd read on here that Waze offered better routes than the Audi connect nav too so put me off even more. The media system is good for a car don't get me wrong, but my phone just does those two things better than anything Audi has.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Understood...the only choice then, is to continue to use your iPhone with this car I'm sorry!
Maybe wait and in the next future someone will be able to hack the system o find a solution to connect external sources..


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Yeah I'm eagerly awaiting some after market software that will allow this. Or give in and blow 2 grand on the tech pack retrofit.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

elboobio said:


> I don't have nav. The £1800 price tag was too much to justify. And I'd read on here that Waze offered better routes than the Audi connect nav too so put me off even more. The media system is good for a car don't get me wrong, but my phone just does those two things better than anything Audi has.


...On a tiny screen held in place somewhere with a suction pad or something, no access via the multifunction steering wheel, voice control etc etc.
The only people who seem to complain about the £1795 for the tech pack are those who dont have it. :x


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

deeve said:


> elboobio said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have nav. The £1800 price tag was too much to justify. And I'd read on here that Waze offered better routes than the Audi connect nav too so put me off even more. The media system is good for a car don't get me wrong, but my phone just does those two things better than anything Audi has.
> ...


And likewise those that have forked out £1800, sorry £1795... try ever so hard to justify that it's really worth every single penny. Does having Twitter accessible and connected to your car serve any real benefit in driving?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

I didn't want to start an argument. I agree it's not the best having sat nav on my phone screen instead of the VC but I personally couldn't justify the £1800 at the time. Hence why I was hoping android auto would be available for the TT. If it isn't and if the SD nav doesn't rear it's head in the UK then I might have no other option than to retrofit the high end navigation.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

iPad,jailbreak, install the CarPlay tweaks and use it!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

It may be relative, but I paid £1,580 for the tech pack. My deal was 12% off list, including the price of any extras, plus the Audi finance contribution.

So the difference between adding something to an original order and retrofitting later is probably greater than you think.


----------

